# 2016 GMC where to pull ignition on power?



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Wiring in new strobes and controller for sander and plow and while at it want to hard wire other toys like GPS, radar detector, camera and radios. I know too much going on but truck is for long distance trucking and plowing. 
Looking to make a power buss or strip one always on and one ignition on. Already made a common ground from alternator ground to inside cab and ran a feed from battery.

*Looking for a feed that is ignition on that will be drawing for stuff I only want on while actually driving.* Looked under dash and did not want to cut into that mess with a new truck and worried about draw for 3 or 4 items plus it needs to be for the mechanically challenged. Thanks in advance Marty


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Take your ign on power, and use that to power switches for relays.
Make yourself a switch bank and a relay bank. Get, make, buy a switch bank and start wiring from there. You can get some nice relays with the proper connectors off amazon,,,,,or goto like del city, or waytek, or other wiring supply places

Try a fuse tap for the heater would be my starting point.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Assuming that 2016 is the same as 2015, I tapped into fuse panel on left side of the dash. As dieselss said use a relay. That tap is only to turn on my relay, very low draw.

I used something like this (double check the right size/style fuse):

https://www.amazon.com/Bussmann-BP-HHH-ATM-Add-A-Fuse/dp/B000GKEXK2


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanx, pretty much what I was looking for. 
All led to some how to articles on relays and several other related items. Ended up with ohms law for figuring out diodes. I know i went too far when I thought about putting led lights on dads big old wooden push shovel !! Believe he would have got a kick out of it though.​


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Those are the best and only way to tap in the fuse boxes. If you have Micro fuses Napa sells the fuse taps.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

k1768 said:


> Assuming that 2016 is the same as 2015, I tapped into fuse panel on left side of the dash. As dieselss said use a relay. That tap is only to turn on my relay, very low draw.
> 
> I used something like this (double check the right size/style fuse):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bussmann-BP-HHH-ATM-Add-A-Fuse/dp/B000GKEXK2


Those are what I would recommend also.

They are great little cheaters.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Check and see if your truck has an upfitter plug under the dash.
My '11 came with a plug on the panel under the dash. You buy the special GM plug (something like $12) and the special fittings that go into it ($3) and you have one switched (low power) feed and two fused constant feeds and a ground. I am not 100% sure but I wanna say that one of the constants was a 30amp too. I made a harness with a relay (like dieselss said) to control my heated wipers. This way I can turn them on the night before a storm and then turn the truck (and thus the wipers) off. When I hit the remote start in the am, the wipers turn on too. 
If I can tomorrow I will look for my paperwork. GM upfitter site was not letting me load it when I looked.


----------

